# Come on down????



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi guys and dolls. I'm pacing like a caged Animal....fish fever! 
I really want to come down for some great fishing. I love trout, mullet, croakers, reds, whiting. Shoot, I'll even keep a good cat every now and then. It's been so hot and dry up here in Bham. The fishing is almost null and void. 
So how's it there around 3MB, Sykes, Pickens and the PB Pier? I'd hate to drive that far if the bites not on.
And should we bring a stash of shrimp?
Please, somebody give me a glimmer of hope and I'm on the next thing rolling south.
Thanks!


----------



## old_skool (May 14, 2013)

Fool4fishin said:


> Hi guys and dolls. I'm pacing like a caged Animal....fish fever!
> I really want to come down for some great fishing. I love trout, mullet, croakers, reds, whiting. Shoot, I'll even keep a good cat every now and then. It's been so hot and dry up here in Bham. The fishing is almost null and void.
> So how's it there around 3MB, Sykes, Pickens and the PB Pier? I'd hate to drive that far if the bites not on.
> And should we bring a stash of shrimp?
> ...


Well, I can't speak for the piers you mentioned but I was at Navarre this past weekend and it was worse than bad. I ended up leaving a day earlier than planned, to come home (I live in Atlanta). Maybe the other piers are better but, for me, it was a wasted trip, well sorta, I ended up buying a new fishing rod at Half Hitch to satisfy my sorrows.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

you can buy a cheap kayak for a couple hundred bucks. Being able to get around on the water will greatly increase your chances of catching fish.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

You should try Simpson pier on Highway 90 causeway in Pace this time of year instead of aforementioned piers.


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

I lived in Pace from 2011-2014. I used to fish on that pier several times a week. Loved it and miss it a lot. I moved there mainly because of the proximity to the water. This ol' girl is a fool4fishin. 
Moving back is definitely still an option.


----------

